# mabinogi installation



## shoaib62 (Aug 15, 2009)

ok so mabinogi is a free mmorpg. i downloaded several versions but when i click the install client i get this error 

MabinogiSetup45R.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

and at bottom of error message options to close and debug are available but neither ones does anything

furthermore this happened on several version of the game. the files dont seem to be corrupt or anything but it may have something to do with previous installation of the game. 

i also noticed that when i try to install, a folder appears names mabinogi but instead of the game it has some sort of error report in it named launcher log and it it says

Mabinogi Launcher for Mabinogi : ver77
Date/Time : 2006/08/16, 00:11:22
switch to installer mode.
Game directory is "C:\Nexon\Mabinogi".

ive tried many things like update drivers and turn of anti virus but nothing works and since ive downloaded different versions i doubt downloading another will solve the problem.

plz help i wanna play this game and ive been looking for solution for several days now.
:upset::upset::upset::upset:


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello shoaib62!

Try running it as administrator.

Right+Click > Run as Administrator

If it doesn't work, try running it in Compatibility mode.

Right+Click > Compatability > Run this program in compatibility mode for: > Select your OS

I hope this information helped you!


----------

